# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rum Zulmü ve Kıbrıs Türkü >  Kumsal Katliamı

## ceydaaa

036.jpgGibbons'un Kumsal katliamı konusundaki gözlemleri şöyledir:

"Silahlı adamlar kapıları kırdılar; dipçikleyerek, döverek, yumruklayarak ve küfrederek Türk evlerine doluştular. Kumsal'dan geri çekiliş başladı. Bir kere daha, Nazilerin saldırısı altında bozguna uğrayan Avrupa'da olduğu gibi aileler, şaşırmış, dehşete düşmüş bir halde kulaklarında tüfeklerin gürültüsü ve makinelilerin takırtısının yankısıyla evlerinden soğuk sokaklara döküldüler.

Kayıp düşerek, birbirlerine tutunarak koşmaya başladılar. Sokakta bir kadının "Allah rızası için birisi yardım etmeyecek mi?" diyen çığlığı yankılandı.

Kumsal'ın Türk sakinlerinin 159'u o gece kaçamadı. Banyodaki dört kişi ve ev sahibesinden başka dört kişi daha o gece öldürüldü. 150'si rehin alındı. Rehinelerden bir kısmını bir daha gören olmadı." (H. Scott Gibbons, Peace Without Honour, s. 76)

----------

